# Flying with a puppy



## Hank Holt (Apr 1, 2016)

We will most likely be picking our puppy up from the breeder, which unfortunately is on the other side of the country. 
We are wondering if anyone has experience bringing a 8/9 week old Vizsla puppy on the plane in either the cabin or in the baggage hold under the plane. 
We would 100% prefer to bring her in the cabin so she can be with us and feel more at ease on the long trip, however, we don't know if she'll be able to fit under the seat as is mandatory. 
On the airline we'll be flying, pets that are 22lbs are allowed in the cabin which is pretty big so in that case I think a 8/9 week vizsla puppy should be fine. We don't want her to be squished but we also don't want her to be in the cold, dark, noisy baggage hold. 

*we will make sure either crate is airline approved/certified and safe for flying. Our breeder has lots of experience shipping pups across the country, however, since we're going out to pick her up we're researching the option of bringing her in the cabin. 

Any experience or input on whether or not she'll fit in the cabin would be appreciated. 
Thank you for your help!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Question for the group. If they ride with you in an approved crate do or can you them anti air sickness mediting and have.them wear a puppy diaper that you check.and every hour?

Do they need more water in order to.avoid dehydration?

Do they have ear popping like human babies and how can that be relieved?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Hank said:


> On the airline we'll be flying, pets that are 22lbs are allowed in the cabin which is pretty big so in that case I think a 8/9 week vizsla puppy should be fine.


There's no way she'll be 22 pounds! You'll be fine if that's the limit. I think most are under 10 at that age.


----------



## pollo832 (Aug 25, 2015)

hey,

I just flew last Wednesday, with my Osti. I used the "original large Sherpa deluxe" carrier on southwest. There was absolutely no problems at all. really did not make any fuss at all. The Flight was only 1 hour long though. the plane was a 737-700 and the carrier fit nicely under the seat in front of me. If you are going to make the trip I would say opt for the "in cabin pet" as opposed to under the plane with all the baggage.

Tom


----------



## Hank Holt (Apr 1, 2016)

What a gorgeous pup, Tom! Thank you for sharing. 
How many weeks old was Osti when you picked her up?


----------



## pollo832 (Aug 25, 2015)

He was 8 weeks old, I stressed about the trip but as it turned out i stressed way more than the puppy ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just been trying to dig out a pic from my youth when my main hobby was skydiving, alas, I couldn't find it , but one of the guys I used to jump with had a little harness for his yorkshire terrier that used to skydive with him


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Any answers to some of the questions that I raised? Even one hour motion sickness and need to potty can be a problem. How is this handled? Good to know that puppies can be carry-ons! ;D


----------



## pollo832 (Aug 25, 2015)

cuddlebuglove said:


> Any answers to some of the questions that I raised? Even one hour motion sickness and need to potty can be a problem. How is this handled? Good to know that puppies can be carry-ons! ;D


Can't say I have definitive answers to your questions but they were some of the ones I stressed about. From what I experienced most fight attendants would be as accomadating as they can be, most airlines, southwest included have their rules that the pet should stay in its carrier the whole time, zipped up. 

As u can possibly see in the pic from the previous post I had the carrier slightly unzipped and would have my hand inside to comfort. Now my flight was only one hour and there were no problems however I knew getting through security and waiting to board would add time so I took some training pads to hit the restroom just before boarding, but it was not needed as my pup was asleep just about the whole time. 

I know I didn't answer your question but that was my experience on April 13th. On Southwest Airlines


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you. Sounds like you had a good plan. Probably your loving hands kept the puppy from getting scared no potty problems that way. Thank you for sharing as well as the adorable picture.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Hank, I can't imagine anything more stressful...for you, the puppy, and the 300 other folks in the plane...than picking up a brand new puppy and taking it on a cross country flight. The transition is hard enough, but to add the drama of a flight seems a bit much. Putting a new puppy in a carry on under the seat is a recipe for disaster, the poor thing will likely howl the whole time, creating a very uncomfortable situation.

I'm assuming you can take him out of the crate and hold him on your lap? I'm assuming you can do that? That way you'd turn an otherwise traumatic experience into a great opportunity for socialization. How you'll potty him is another matter.

I'm not one for medication, but if you can't take him out from under the seat and hold him on your lap, consider a mild tranquiler so at least he'll sleep thru this.


----------



## Hank Holt (Apr 1, 2016)

Thank you, everyone for your feedback. I'll speak more with our breeder about it. After all, she is an excellent experienced breeder who has placed dogs across North America and has a lot of experience with sending them on planes. 

Gingerling, I have phoned the 2 airline companies that we can choose from, unfortunately, dogs must remain in the carrier at all times - no sitting/cuddling on laps (even though I would be more than willing to hold her and would prefer this option).


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Even though they say it's not allowed. Everyone I've seen post about flying with a puppy unzips it to put hand in, and comfort the pup. They also have said, it wasn't as bad as they thought it might be.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Hello: 
I traveled across the country with my pup and used the 'Sherpa' travel bag (picture is attached). I did not use any sedation. We stayed in a hotel overnight and flew next morning; the flight was about four hours (I picked a non-stop flight). Vizsla pups are very smart even at this age and my pup refused to go in a bag so this part was a bit challenging. I took him to the rest room and he did his business there. It was very hot on the plane and my pup had started to complain after two or so hours. As soon as I took him on my lap he was asleep. But the attendant had noticed and asked to put my pup back into the bag. So I took the whole bag, placed on my lap, and held my hand inside the bag touching the pup. It helped and the attendant did not say anything about this. As soon as my plane landed, I rushed towards the exit to find a place for my pup to do his business. My husband who was meeting us at the airport was instructed to go and find my luggage as we were "busy"


----------



## Hank Holt (Apr 1, 2016)

Ksana, what a sweet pup! 
I'll definitely be breaking the rules a bit by keeping it unzipped and don't mind one bit! I also like your idea of putting the entire bag on your lap so you can continue to hold them. 
What size Sherpa travel bag did you use? Are these bags bigger in person than they seem online? Even the large seems too small at just 11.5" high. You're pup looks quite cozy napping though and has a fair bit of room. 
Thanks again! I appreciate you all sharing your experiences.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

He looks safe and happy. I wonder why the plane was hot? ???

I am glad that he was neat enough to not do his business in the bag. Vizslas are so very neat.especially when comforted .


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

Hank said:


> Ksana, what a sweet pup!
> I'll definitely be breaking the rules a bit by keeping it unzipped and don't mind one bit! I also like your idea of putting the entire bag on your lap so you can continue to hold them.
> What size Sherpa travel bag did you use? Are these bags bigger in person than they seem online? Even the large seems too small at just 11.5" high. You're pup looks quite cozy napping though and has a fair bit of room.
> Thanks again! I appreciate you all sharing your experiences.


Thanks. I must say that the picture was taken while still in the hotel room. We spent an afternoon and a night in a hotel. So we had a bit of time practicing doing business on the bathroom floor and sleeping in a travel bag (in my bed though so I could hear and comfort him). I bought a Large Deluxe Sherpa bag.


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

cuddlebuglove said:


> I am glad that he was neat enough to not do his business in the bag. Vizslas are so very neat.especially when comforted .


He actually learned very fast that I wanted him to do his business on newspapers on the bathroom floor. I completely forgot about the training pads I could have used instead  As soon as we arrived we immediately started going outside (even the backyard was covered with snow and it was -25 C) for his business and he had no trouble switching. 

Vizslas are very smart; actually, I find them to be too smart for their own good


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes but we love them all the more for being that clever! Problem solving avoids mischief right? 

I also marvel at how your seat mates didn't feel tempted to cuddle and nurture him till the flight landed- unless they were addicted to Cats! :


----------

